# -4   ???

## 71

,  .     .    (-).       2010 .      .      .      .      , ..    4.        (  2010  )?                 .  !  ,   ?        ,        .

----------


## OlgaK

-11

----------


## 71

> -11


   .  ,   2011  ()    1,2,  3  4.     -  , , . -    ...  ????

----------


## mvf

> -11


==>



> ????


     .

----------


## 71

> ==>
> 
>      .


     ...      ,        ,         2010.    (2010), , ...   ???   -  .

           /      4.      ( 4  ).     (  )     /.

----------

?

----------


## Alexey_tob

,       .

----------


## 71

> ?


      / 28.12.2010 .

----------

4-  ?      ,      4- .

----------


## 71

> 4-  ?      ,      4- .


  1,   ,     ,   ()    ,      .    ,   .

----------

,              .      ,     ,         .   , ..      ?

----------


## Alexey_tob

.

----------


## .

** ,         ,    .      .            .     .
*Alexey_tob*,  ?     :Wink:

----------


## Alexey_tob

> 


 ,

----------


## ?

*71* -       (  2010  )? 

              01.03.2011.    1   3-.       2010  ( )       .15 .1      2011 .,   -  ...         2,9%.  ,     .      .

----------


## 910n

,     ????       ,     .   2      ,    1 (     )     (  ),         .        ?     ,  ..............

----------


## 910n

> ==>
> 
>      .


   ,   ,                .        .        ..  - 2010.  (  )     2011.          6,7 ,      1  .  ,    2010

----------


## 910n

> 4-  ?      ,      4- .


 ,       ,     ,      2011.

----------


## 71

*  ?*   .   .  ,     ,  2010 .   4 1   , ,    ,    ,     .   ,      ,        .          ...   ,  ""    , ..           .

----------


## .

4     ,      10

----------


## 910n

> 4     ,      10


   ,     ,        .     ?

----------


## .

*910n*,           .        :Wink:

----------

> 01.03.2011.    1   3-.       2010  ( )       .15 .1      2011 .,   -  ...         2,9%.  ,     .      .


      1  2011 ,     2010      . 15 .1      2011 .()?

   ,       ,   ( /,     ..)?    7       /    ,           ,   /  2010.     .        ?

P.S.    -    .

----------


## ?

,  ,   2010 ,     +  
       ... 
      ,           .
           .
 /  .    , , , .. -,          ,  ,         ,        .    ,     -    ,       2010 ,      ,   2010 . 
 ...      ,        ....
  ....   ,   ...
, ,           ,         .             ?            .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,        ....


  , ,         ,        .     - ,     .

----------

,       -     4-  .  -     ,        ? (   )  .    .  :Frown:

----------

> *71* -       (  2010  )? 
> 
>    1   3-. .


 ,    3  1       ? 
 ,        1,  2,     ,     ? 
    6  2     ?

 ,

----------

?(((

----------


## 2007

> 3  1       ?


.   1   2




> ,        1,  2


     ?



> ,     ?


    .15  1



> 6  2     ?


 .

----------

> .   1   2


 !   1    ,     ,      .   :Smilie:

----------

, ! 
1)    /  1 /     ,   ,    .   ,       ,      .  11    .

2)  4-     (      ),       ?

----------


## Runova

> , ! 
> 1)    /  1 /     ,   ,    .   ,       ,      .  11    .
> 
> 2)  4-     (      ),       ?


     /     6     /

----------


## zyaka

( 8 ).      ,             (      -   ),           ...
  ,  


> ,


  ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

212-.        ,  -     .

----------


## zyaka

*ZZZhanna*,       2011 , .    2011       ?  2011          "  "?   2012      ,        (    )?

----------

*zyaka*,  ,    .

----------

> /     6     /


   255- 6  -               .       3 .



> 1)    /  1 /     ,   ,    .   ,       ,      .  11


   ,

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 2011          "  "?


  ,  ,  ,  ,   .

----------


## zyaka

** ,       2011,  2012  1     . ,       ....

----------

*zyaka*,  .
*ZZZhanna*,     ,  *zyaka*   - ,   .

----------

